# Century VTS Wave Master



## Laurentkd (Dec 15, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Century-Vts-VTS-Wave-Master/dp/B001I0J22S/ref=pd_sbs_sg_21

I am looking for something to use for paddle drills solo at home. Has anyone used this and have any reviews? Is there something out there that is better?


----------



## Marginal (Dec 15, 2009)

I use this for that kinda thing. 

http://www.ringside.com/Ringside-Pr...-Reflex-Bag-Unfilled-Base/productinfo/CRBU+1/


----------



## Laurentkd (Dec 15, 2009)

Marginal said:


> I use this for that kinda thing.
> 
> http://www.ringside.com/Ringside-Pr...-Reflex-Bag-Unfilled-Base/productinfo/CRBU+1/


 
Do you kick it?


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 15, 2009)

Laurentkd said:


> Do you kick it?




It would be hard to. Not impossible, tho. For your purposes at VTS would be better. But I've never used one. Sorry.


----------



## Marginal (Dec 15, 2009)

Laurentkd said:


> Do you kick it?


Yes. Works better for punching, but it's still useful as a kicking target too. (The bag height's adjustable, so it's really not that hard to use it as a head target at the very least). Main issue is getting hung up at times.) If you wear pads, the padding along the lower part works well enough that you can practice mid section kicks, and you get a rough simulation of head movement when the thing starts moving around for the high kicks.


----------



## d1jinx (Dec 15, 2009)

Laurentkd said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Century-Vts-VTS-Wave-Master/dp/B001I0J22S/ref=pd_sbs_sg_21
> 
> I am looking for something to use for paddle drills solo at home. Has anyone used this and have any reviews? Is there something out there that is better?


 
We had one at  our last school.  I didnt like it.  Reason is becasue the outward part of the paddle is ok to hit, but if you catch it at the base it can really hurt you.  Nomatter how accurate or badass you are, every now and then you misjudge or try something stupid and that thing hurts and can seriously hurt you..

While i think its cheesey, check out this one and see if it may be for you....
http://www.awma.com/index.cfm/action/productdetail/product_id/11654.htm

Wholesale is alot cheaper than that.  The only positive i see with this is you can still kick the bag.  The other is targets only with no bag to hit..  

Hope it helps.


----------



## sadantkd (Dec 15, 2009)

It's really weird you bring this up now.  I've been thinking of getting one myself.  I'd thought about it hurting if you missed, too.


----------



## Laurentkd (Dec 16, 2009)

d1jinx said:


> We had one at our last school. I didnt like it. Reason is becasue the outward part of the paddle is ok to hit, but if you catch it at the base it can really hurt you. Nomatter how accurate or badass you are, every now and then you misjudge or try something stupid and that thing hurts and can seriously hurt you..
> 
> While i think its cheesey, check out this one and see if it may be for you....
> http://www.awma.com/index.cfm/action/productdetail/product_id/11654.htm
> ...


 

Thanks! I think this does look like it would be a more pain-free option and comes with a better price tag. It would also be good to have something more like this because it wouldn't take up more space.  It does look a little cheesy, but would at least be better than nothing.


----------



## sadantkd (Dec 16, 2009)

The only bad thing about that second one is that you can't angle the target.


----------



## d1jinx (Dec 16, 2009)

sadantkd said:


> The only bad thing about that second one is that you can't angle the target.


 
Yeah, and you can angle the other one.  And have multiple targets set on the same rail at different heights.  I guess its all in what you want.

*Laurentkd:*

Not sure if you knew it but that one i gave you the link for Dont include the bag.  It is for just the wrap around support and paddle.  The bag (ie wavemaster or any other you choose...) is sold seperately.  

Sorry if it seems I'm flip flopping.  I'm just trying to give you both sides... I still stick with my original opinion.


----------



## Laurentkd (Dec 16, 2009)

d1jinx said:


> Yeah, and you can angle the other one. And have multiple targets set on the same rail at different heights. I guess its all in what you want.
> 
> *Laurentkd:*
> 
> ...


 
What was your original opinion again??? 

Yeah, I knew it didn't come with the bag, but thanks for pointing that out.  I already have a wavemaster so really it seems like an easy choice.  It seems like something better should have been invented by now, but this seems to be the best option I have seen. Thanks again!


----------



## Miles (Dec 17, 2009)

Not sure about your budget, but check this out:
http://web.mac.com/iwantthemachine/Iwantthemachine/Ssaurabi.html


----------



## Laurentkd (Dec 17, 2009)

Miles said:


> Not sure about your budget, but check this out:
> http://web.mac.com/iwantthemachine/Iwantthemachine/Ssaurabi.html


 
Wow! Normally I would say there is no "budgeting" when it comes to MA equipment, but that about equals a year's worth of rent for me, so I may have to hold off for awhile.
Looks pretty awesome though!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 17, 2009)

Miles said:


> Not sure about your budget, but check this out:
> http://web.mac.com/iwantthemachine/Iwantthemachine/Ssaurabi.html


 
It looks great but I donot have 250 students buying me a Bentley so I will stay with the simple things in life like a tree.....


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 17, 2009)

Laurentkd said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Century-Vts-VTS-Wave-Master/dp/B001I0J22S/ref=pd_sbs_sg_21
> 
> I am looking for something to use for paddle drills solo at home. Has anyone used this and have any reviews? Is there something out there that is better?


 
I had the dis-pleasure of using one in California a while back and to me it is not worth the money, keep to kicking tree's easier on the body...


----------



## sadantkd (Dec 18, 2009)

Miles said:


> Not sure about your budget, but check this out:
> http://web.mac.com/iwantthemachine/Iwantthemachine/Ssaurabi.html


 
I used to have a marketing dvd for the ssaurabi, and it is just absolutely amazing.


----------

